# 2010 indy competition



## JohnT (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone entering Ameteur Indy Wine Competition?


----------



## Wine-O (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, I am!! I did last year and was very pleased with the judges on this one (compared to Winemakers). I think I've narrowed it down to 12 entries for this year and my wife is entering 4.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 28, 2010)

$30/entry---- KAH_CHING!


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going to enter the Montepulciano. I just have to drop the bottles off at The Red Barn in Demotte, IN, and the owner will deliver them down to Purdue, so I don't have to worry about the wine getting heated up in transit.

This will be my first wine competition, and at $30 a pop, I'm not going to go hog wild.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Wine-O (Jun 30, 2010)

Sent mine out Tuesday and they should be there Thursday. Not to bad temperature wise this week here for them to travel, time will tell!


----------



## wtfd0401 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am going to enter the competition this year. This is going to be my 1st competition so I am hoping for the best.

I will be entering a Riesling.

Good luck to everyone that has ented this year!!!


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 13, 2010)

wtfd0401 said:


> I am going to enter the competition this year. This is going to be my 1st competition so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> I will be entering a Riesling.
> 
> Good luck to everyone that has ented this year!!!



Good luck to you as well...

Peace,
Bob


----------



## donnaclif (Jul 15, 2010)

Wine-O said:


> Yeah, I am!! I did last year and was very pleased with the judges on this one (compared to Winemakers). I think I've narrowed it down to 12 entries for this year and my wife is entering 4.



Which wine won last year?what was the top prize?


----------



## Wine-O (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't remember what the Best Of Show was, I'm sure it's on their website. These are the medals I recieved:

2008 Gentil - Bronze
2008 Pacific Quartet - Silver
2008 Tannat Merlot - Silver
2008 Orange Chocolate Port - Gold
2006 Staggs Leap District Merlot - Double Gold


----------



## JohnT (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats wine-o


----------



## JohnT (Aug 6, 2010)

Believe that the competition concludes today. I hear 2pm. 
Now is the hardest part. Waiting to hear the results. 

Does anyone remember how long it took to get the results last year?


----------



## gonzo46307 (Aug 6, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Believe that the competition concludes today. I hear 2pm.
> Now is the hardest part. Waiting to hear the results.
> 
> Does anyone remember how long it took to get the results last year?



Not very long it seems...

http://www.indyinternational.org/winners/awards/year/2010/viewby/exhibitor/

I got a silver for the Montepulciano...not bad for my first try.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## JohnT (Aug 6, 2010)

Got 3 silver medals. This is my third go around. What does it take to win gold?


----------



## carmine (Aug 6, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Got 3 silver medals. This is my third go around. What does it take to win gold?



I won 3 medals all from grapes 1 gold 2008 red vinefra blend - cab, merlot ,syrah-1 bronze 2007 -red vinefra blend sanjiovese, merlot, cab.
1 silver - 2008 cab franc, merlot
carmine


----------



## Wine-O (Aug 7, 2010)

WOW I got 13 medals for 14 wines entered, and my wife got 4 medals for 4 wines entered!!
Here's mine:
Double Gold
Red Ice Wine
White Chocolate Port

Gold
German Muller-Thurgau
Brunello (Sangiovese)

Silver
Cabernet Sauvignon
Merlot
Pinot Noir
Banana pineapple Viognier

Bronze
Malvasia Blanca
Argentenian Trio (White)
Old Vines Mencia
Amarone
Exotic Fruits Zinfandel

Here's My Wife's
Gold
Shiraz/Zinfandel

Silver
Pinot Blanc
Pinotage

Bronze
Chardonnay


----------



## gonzo46307 (Aug 7, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Got 3 silver medals. This is my third go around. What does it take to win gold?



I wish I could give you a helpful answer. Hopefully, when you get the scores back, that will shed some light on why silver and not gold.

I can say that this is a transitional year for this competition. It's no longer affiliated with the Indiana State Fair. The "Indy" competition was held at Purdue Univiersity, in West Lafayette. It's also under new management.

Did you enter the last 3 years with the same vintage's, or did you enter different wines every time?

Peace,
Bob


----------



## JohnT (Aug 9, 2010)

gonzo46307 said:


> I wish I could give you a helpful answer. Hopefully, when you get the scores back, that will shed some light on why silver and not gold.
> 
> I can say that this is a transitional year for this competition. It's no longer affiliated with the Indiana State Fair. The "Indy" competition was held at Purdue Univiersity, in West Lafayette. It's also under new management.
> 
> ...



I entered three times over the last 10 years or so. All with different vintages.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 10, 2010)

*Congratulations*

Congrats to all you "wine winners" you're the best!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 23, 2010)

YUK! Just received my medals. They are ugly! Not a proper medal at all.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats to you guys for a job well done. Be proud!!


----------



## Wine-O (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I got mine too, very modern looking, not proper for a wine medal. Even the stickers you can purchase for your wine bottles are ugly as well. I'd also like to know how I can get a double gold medal for my Cabernet Franc Ice Wine here and nothing from the Jersey Competition!!

John, I bought a roll of 1000 stickers last year if you want any for your winners. I can't see me using that many!!


----------



## Wine-O (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Dan, I am quite proud. I didn't expect to do as well as I did this year, but I'm not complaining. I know this is a tough competition so I'm quite pleased with our winners!!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 24, 2010)

Wine-O said:


> Yeah I got mine too, very modern looking, not proper for a wine medal. Even the stickers you can purchase for your wine bottles are ugly as well. I'd also like to know how I can get a double gold medal for my Cabernet Franc Ice Wine here and nothing from the Jersey Competition!!
> 
> John, I bought a roll of 1000 stickers last year if you want any for your winners. I can't see me using that many!!



Wine-o, 

I find that most of these competitions are rather subjective. There are those that will definately argue with me over this. Individual tastes differ. The amount a training a taster gets reduces this factor, but can not completely remove this simple fact. 

Take the indy competition, for example. For one of my wines one judge gave me a 17, but yet another gave me a 13. They were tasting from the same bottle in in the same competition. How could two different judges score a wine 4 points apart? The only explination is that one judge simply liked it better than the other. 

Every time I go into one of these competitions, the results surprise me. I took a beating at indy and at NJ fair and came into the NJ comp fearing the worst. 

As it turns out my 2008 brunello ended up with the second best score for the competition. This is a wine that has won a gold medal at Corrados and a silver at Indy. In three other competitions, this wine did nothing. 

This inconsistancy used to drive me nuts until a friend told me two things... 

1) Do not count your medals before they're hatched. Expect to win nothing.
2) Make a wine that you like and pity the judge that does not agree. 

This attitude upped the enjoyment factor. 

johnT.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

JohnT said:


> 1) Do not count your medals before they're hatched. Expect to win nothing.
> 2) Make a wine that you like and pity the judge that does not agree.



John that would be be an excellent signature line!


----------



## Allen (Aug 24, 2010)

My second mead ever, my first competition ever.

Double Gold, & Ametuer Honey Blend Wine Of The Year!

I didn't even thik I'd get a medal


----------



## JohnT (Aug 24, 2010)

Allen, 

Congrats.... 

Don't you think those medals are ugly?


----------



## Allen (Aug 24, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Allen,
> 
> Congrats....
> 
> Don't you think those medals are ugly?



Honestly, I was a little dissapointed when it wasn't round like every other wine comp medal I've seen.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

Allen said:


> Honestly, I was a little dissapointed when it wasn't round like every other wine comp medal I've seen.



Congats! I agree with you on the looks of the medal but damn, I'd be happy with a first place ribbon! Great job!!!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice label.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 24, 2010)

I often wonder why they (medals in general) have ribbons sized to fit wine bottles and not people. The bottle did not make the wine, I did (LOL).


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 24, 2010)

But, you didn't win the competition, your wine did. LOL.


----------



## carmine (Aug 24, 2010)

Allen said:


> My second mead ever, my first competition ever.
> 
> Double Gold, & Ametuer Honey Blend Wine Of The Year!
> 
> I didn't even thik I'd get a medal



Did you also get a trophy of some sort or just a ribbon.
I won a gold,silver and a bronze medals for my grape wines
first time entering the indy competition. the medals are okay , maybe if they were traditional looking with the same colors would of been better


----------



## Wine-O (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW, Way To Go Allen!!! That's a great way to get you hooked on competitions!!

I prefer the ribbons to fit the bottle. I do like it at Corrados when we put the ribbons around our necks but then when I get home I have a hell of a time wrapping them around my bottles.

But I'll take them anyway I can!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

